# Lake Oconee WMA quota hunt.........



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 6, 2016)

Well after about 6 years of trying I got picked for the 1st hunt on pond 3. Has anyone ever been on this hunt before because I have no idea about this place. Just need a little insight.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 7, 2016)

need a friend?  

all kidding aside, I haven't hunted pond 3 since A) I lived in Milledgeville and B) it was walk-in, not quota.  

It's smaller, deeper, and can be decent.  Killed some divers in it.  Be careful, there are several beaver runs throughout.  No clue what the water level is like.


----------



## BRYNTESON (Nov 21, 2016)

Do they still let people hunt pond 3 on Sundays?


----------



## Michael F Sights (Nov 22, 2016)

It is quota only all year.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 22, 2016)

Should be a good hunt, I'd watch it the week your hunt is id be there ready with your license in hand to meet an get checked off the warden id go straight to the spot you scouted.


----------



## Andrew_T (Dec 3, 2016)

PM sent. Let me know how it went.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 3, 2016)

Sounded like a war zone last Saturday from the river


----------



## Andrew_T (Dec 3, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> Sounded like a war zone last Saturday from the river



I think that was the youth hunt.


----------

